# Affordable Valbazen (albendazole) - $14.75



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Just found this source for 60ml of Valbazen for $14.75:
https://www.wholesalekennel.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!!!!! That's soooo much less than the regular price, and for the best and easiest wormer!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's a good option for those with a small flock. Dose is 0.5ml (1/2cc) orally per one average sized hen (6 pounds) and repeat in 10 days. 

One bottle contains 120 0.5ml (1/2cc) doses.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hands down it's the best wormer on the market. Dosages for gapes and tapes are higher though. It also treats lower forms of protozoas.


----------

